# [SOLVED] opengl nvidia xorg-x11

## Strus

Czego używacie:

```
libGL.so from X.org
```

czy

```
libGL.so from the nVidia drivers
```

i jaka jest różnica między tymi dwoma?

Jak ustawie:

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

to wszystko jest OK, ale przy

```
opengl-update nvidia

```

Po odpaleniu glxgears restartują mi się Xsy, a jak odpalam glxinfo to mam gwarantowany reset na obudowie 

Tak dla wyjaśnienia mam do wyboru dwie możliwości

```
# opengl-update glx

usage: opengl-update <GL implementation>

note:

       This utility switches between OpenGL implementations.  There are

       2 available implementations:  nvidia xorg-x11.

examples:

       opengl-update xorg-x11

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from X.org.

       opengl-update nvidia

       This will setup things to use libGL.so from the nVidia drivers.
```

Last edited by Strus on Sat Nov 13, 2004 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Strus

Z emergowałem Xorga i zainstalowałęm stery do nvidi wg tego opsiu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

Po uruchomieniu glxgears wywala mnie w eter. Albo zawiesza system (ale to tylko z konta roota)

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

nic nie zmienia, dalej ładuje mi się GLX z Xorga a nie z nvidi

```
strusmachine root # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
```

Jak to przestawić na nvidie?

----------

## galimedes

Hm ja zawsze jade na opengl-update nvidia i nie mam najmniejszego problemu jakie masz stery może coś w konfigu albo w jajku mógłbyś coś więcej napisac 

Pozdro

----------

## Strus

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Hm ja zawsze jade na opengl-update nvidia

 

Cały problem w tym, że jak zrobie tak jak piszesz to wcale mnie nie przełącza na nvidia tylko dalej jade na tych glxach z Xorga

```
strusmachine root # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
```

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> jakie masz stery może coś w konfigu albo w jajku mógłbyś coś więcej napisac 
> 
> Pozdro

 

No tak   :Wink: 

W xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

   Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection
```

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    262144

EndSection
```

W jaju mam zaznaczone co trzeba:

```
Loadable module support --->

  [*] Enable loadable module support

Processor and Features --->

  [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) suppor
```

dmesg:

(tylko tej pierwszej linijki nie czaje, że niby jak ta licencja ma psuć kernel?)

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336
```

Wersje progs.

xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1

nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2

nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4

Nie ma znaczenia, która wersja xorga ani nvidia-glx, zawsze jest problem z glx. Większy lub mniejszym, ale zawsze jest. 

większy - zwis na amen

mniejszy - tylko wywalenie z KDE 

Jeszcze jedno. Jak mam ustawione w xorg.conf sterownik nvidia to po około 20 minutach od startu KDE system się wiesza na amen! Tylko twardy reset. Jak ustawie nv to jest OK nawet glxgears nie wyrzuca mnie w eter.

----------

## Pepek

nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx staraj sie miec jak najnowsze. Mi np. z jajem 2.6.9 dzialalo tylko nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r2 i nvidia-glx 1.0.6111.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

Jak Ci nie działało to jak to się objawiało? Miałeś takie jazdy jak ja? komp się zawieszał itp, czy po prostu nie działało a system działał?

Co do nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx

to ja mam zawsze tą samą wersję, ponieważ emerguje tylko glx i wtedy automatycznie się ściąga kernel

Pepek możesz mi wkleić swojego loga z xorgów odnośnie glx ?

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep glx  
```

----------

## chojny

Witam soory ze sie podczepie pod temat ale chyba nie ma sensu zakladanie nowego.

moj problem jest calkiem podobny wszystko robie tak jak w opisie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

po wydaniu komendy startx czarny ekran, jedyne co pomaga to twardy reset;)

nie wiem co z tym zrobic  :Confused:  jakies pomysly?

pozdrawiam

----------

## chojny

Witam ponownie:)

cofam moje pytanie instalacja najnowszych sterownikow i ponowna konfiguracja 

```
xorgconfig
```

daly pozadany rezultat 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Pepek

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Jak Ci nie działało to jak to się objawiało? Miałeś takie jazdy jak ja? komp się zawieszał itp, czy po prostu nie działało a system działał?
> 
> Co do nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx
> 
> to ja mam zawsze tą samą wersję, ponieważ emerguje tylko glx i wtedy automatycznie się ściąga kernel
> ...

 

Takich jazd nie mialem. Albo sie nvidia-kernel nie kompilowalo, albo nie chcialo sie zaladowac. Dopiero wersja 1.0.6111-r2 pomogla (a teraz jade na 1.0.6111-r3).

A oto log z xorg-ow : 

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

#
```

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep glx
> 
> ...

 

Jak się na to przełączyłeś ?

Jak wpiszesz opengl-update glx to masz do wyboru nvidia lub xorg (patrz posty wyżej, wklejony kod z opengl-update)

----------

## Pepek

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Jak się na to przełączyłeś ?
> 
> Jak wpiszesz opengl-update glx to masz do wyboru nvidia lub xorg (patrz posty wyżej, wklejony kod z opengl-update)

 

Przelaczylem sie opengl-update nvidia, a wybor mam taki sam jak Ty. A jaka masz wersje opengl-update? Moze tu tkwi przyczyna. Ja posiadam 1.8.1-r1.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

Ja mam 2.0_pre2   :Shocked:   Zaraz będę w tym kierunku dłubał. 

Jak przełączysz z nvidia na xorg to wszystko działa?

```
opengl-update xorg
```

----------

## Pepek

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Jak przełączysz z nvidia na xorg to wszystko działa?
> 
> ```
> opengl-update xorg
> ```
> ...

 

No dziala wszystko oprocz akceleracji 3D.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## galimedes

Poszukaj tego 

```
Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

```

i zakomentuj powinno działać   :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## Strus

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> A jaka masz wersje opengl-update? Moze tu tkwi przyczyna. Ja posiadam 1.8.1-r1.

 

Zemergowałem wersje 1.8.1-r1 i faktycznie pomogło. Udało mi się wkońcu zmienić z Xorga na nvidie. Glxgears działa i nie zawiesz kompa, ale przed chwilą odpaliłem taką fajną gierke windowsową przez wine'a i zwis! Winę Wine'a można wykluczyć ponieważ na nv jest wszystko ok.

Ma ktoś może jakiś pomysł?

Wkleje tak na zapas glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5500/AGP/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.5.1 NVIDIA 61.11

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture,

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_fragment_program,

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x39 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  0 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon
```

----------

## Strus

Nikt nie ma pomysłu dlaczego mi się wiesza komp gdy do głosu dochodzi glx ? Przed chwilą odpaliłem Tuxracera i zwis. Tylko twardy reset mnie ratuje.

----------

## axquan

zdaje się, że sterowniki nvidii mają jakąś wadę, albo problem leży w czym innym, w każdym bądź razie co jakiś czas trzeba wpisać 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

i wtedy wszystko jest ok, był nawet o tym wątek tutaj.

----------

## mdk

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Nikt nie ma pomysłu dlaczego mi się wiesza komp gdy do głosu dochodzi glx ? Przed chwilą odpaliłem Tuxracera i zwis. Tylko twardy reset mnie ratuje.

 

Hmm... moje problemy z "twardymi" zwisami nvidi rozwiały się, gdy dodałem noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off jako opcje bootowania. Spróbuj - nawet jeżeli acpi ci jest bezwzględnie potrzebne, to może to być dobra wskazówka gdzie szukać dalej.

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm... moje problemy z "twardymi" zwisami nvidi rozwiały się, gdy dodałem noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off jako opcje bootowania. Spróbuj - nawet jeżeli acpi ci jest bezwzględnie potrzebne, to może to być dobra wskazówka gdzie szukać dalej.

 

Jest mi w ogóle nie potrzebne, tylko jakoś nie widze powodu dla, którego miało by to mieszać. Ponieważ to nie sypie się cały czas tylko przy GLXsie. Gdyby zwisy występowały w 2D to to mogło by mieć wpływ.

Teraz sobie pisze tego posta i wszystko jest ok, jak odpale glxgears to góra 3 minuty i zwis kompa.

----------

## mdk

Hmm... nigdy nic nie wiadomo. Jeżeli chodzi o Nvidie i hardware (problemy), to mam wrażenie że lepsze jest eksperymentowanie i potem wyciąganie wniosków  :Sad: 

Możesz jeszcze spróbować w opcjach /etc/modules.d/nvidia pokombinować z włączaniem/wyłączaniem 

```

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

```

tudzież włączać/wyłączać FastWrites w Biosie. Możesz jeszcze sprawdzić (np. próbując logować się z innego kompa przez SSH) czy zwis jest rzeczywiście całkowity, czy tylko wygląda na całkowity. Ja przy swoich zwisach (które wyglądały na "totalne") mogłem wciąż np. słuchać muzyki z playera który działał w tle... i zmieniał normalnie utwory, więc "system" jako taki działał (a myszka/klawiatura/obraz były zamrożone).

----------

## Strus

Jak tylko nastąpi zwis, będę próbował zalogować się przez ssh tak jak piszesz. Zobaczymy, ale raczej jestem sceptyczny bo: Muzyka przestaje grać (jest tylko krótkie skrzypnięcie i cisza), w klawaiaturze gaśnie kontrolka od num locka, a mysz przestaje świecić (podczerwień) i czasem, albo może zawsze tylko ja już nie pamiętam kontrolka od dysku twardeko się non stop świeci.

Robiłem też taki test że odpalałem glxgears przełączałem się na konsole (tekstowo, nie w kde) i wklepywałem top. I co? i nic! kompletnie nic dziwnego się nie działo w pamięci, poza tym że nagle zwisł!

Wyniuchałęm w logach coś takiego:

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
```

Jak narazie kompiluje nowego kernelka, jak skończe będę się dalej męczył.

Thx za wytrwałóść

----------

## Strus

Przekompilowałem jajo (bez związku z problemem) przekompilowałme Xorga i teraz to wygląda tak

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

```
modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
```

Jakie FATAL jak przed chwilą zemergowałem drivery???

Zaraz będę rzucał monitorem   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Woocash

Moze to glupie, ale zrobiles zaloznosci modulow ?

----------

## Strus

Może jeszcze głubsze pytanie, ale o jakie zależności modułów Ci chodzi ?

Do tej pory jak zmieniałem jajo to robiłem

emerge jajo

kompilacja

modprobe jakis_modul - i żadnych problemów nie było.

Chodzi Ci o zależności między /usr/src/linux/ a /lib/modules/wersja_jaja ?

----------

## Woocash

Chodzi mi o 

```
make modules_install
```

----------

## Strus

Jeśli Ci chodzi o to przy kompilacji jądra to tak.

Tylko jakie to ma znaczenie, jak w jaju i tak nie ma modułu nvidia, jedyne co tam jest do nvidii to riva, ja mam geforce'a i w sekcji Graphics w konfigu jaja w zasadzie nic nie zaznaczam. Dopiero po emerge nvidia-glx mam dostępny nvidia.o. Ale nie tym razem! Teraz go poprostu nie znajduje.

EDIT:

Udało mi się załadować sterownik nvidia.

Problem leżał w tym, że podczas reemergowania nvidia-glx miał w pamięci link do /usr/src/linux tylko nie do tego jaja co trzeba. Tego co on szukał już nie było. Pomogło emerge -C nvidia-glx && emerge nvidia-glx

Mam już nowe jajo, załadowany sterownik nvidia i stary problem.

ZWIS! podczas użycia GLX nie ważne czy z nVidii czy z Xorga. Zwis  występuje też po pewnym czasie w normalnej pracy w 2D

Jeśli chodzi o rady mdk to niestety nic nie pomogło, nawet wyłączenie wszystkie związanego z zarządzaniem energią i biosie i kernelu.

Zaraz się zastrzele....

----------

## Strus

Rozwiązanie:

Powód - zbyt restrykcyjne ustawienia ramu w BIOSie 

Dlaczego ujawniały się tylko przy glx ? nie wiem, około roku Gentoo chodziło na tych ustawieniach ramu i nic się nie działo...

Dalsza dyskucja to OTLast edited by Strus on Sat Nov 20, 2004 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Powód - zbyt restrykcyjne ustawienia ramu w BIOSie
> 
> 

 

Możesz to rozwinąć? Ustawienia Turbo? To może być związane z ciepłem. Sam się zastanawiam, czy nie mam tego problemu. Mam b.mocny wiatrak na procku + wyłączony wiatrak w samej obudowie (tylko zasilacz, lubię ciszę). Niby temperatura procka nie wychodzi poza 65C, ale w samej obudowie jest chyba gorąco. Jak glx dochodzi do głosu to chipset pewnie jeszcze bardziej zaczyna się nagrzewać (masz nvidie wbudowaną w płytę?)

Może zapuść memtest'a na noc, to ci prawdę powie. Sam zamierzam to zrobić. W FAQ na stronach Reiser'a czytałem ostatnio o dziwnych (nieoczywistych) problemach związanych z ciepłem, i zacząłem być bardziej podejrzliwy.

----------

## Strus

65°C ?? Co to za "gorący" proc?

Ja mam P4 2.533MHz FSB 533MHz i nie przekracza 45°C, a karte GrForce FX 5500 256MB 128bit, ram jest beznadziejny ponieważ nie jest Kingstona, ale DDR 512MB 333MHz jak kupowałem to każdej innej firmy kosztowało dwa razy mniej niż Kingstony!

Wiatrak mam tylko na wdmuchujący powietrze do obudowy, z tyłu brak. Na chipsecie płyty też nie mam, tylko potężny radiator.

Jeśli chodzi o problem to tak jak myślisz powodem zwiech były ustawienia turbo, ale nie na 100%, ponieważ zmieniałem parę innych rzeczy na raz, taki test wyeliminowania problemu jest strasznie uciążliwa, jak będę miał czas to sprawdze, które ustawienia ramu powodowały takie jazdy. Narazie po dwóch dniach wieszania się i emergeowania wszystkiego co mogło by mieć związek z nVidią jestem poprostu chory  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mdk

Okej, może trochę przesadziłem  :Wink:  Przy normalnej pracy też jest ~45C, ale już po godzinie komplilowania potrafi dojść do 55C, przy kompilowaniu "gigantów" widziałem więcej.  Proc to Barton 2.5MHZ, nie podkręcany. 

Jak włączę extra wiatrak w obudowie to nie wychodzi poza 50C. Tyle, że wyje jak odkurzacz... wiatrak kręci się z jakimiś maksymalnymi obrotami. Muszę kupić jakiś prosty potencjometr. 

W obudowie (bez wiatraka) jest gorąco jak w piecu... wszystko jest b. gorące - dysk, karty rozszerzeń (!!!). Mam jakiś lepszy zasilacz (350W), tyle że z b. małym i cichym wiatrakiem, który służy chyba tylko do tego, żeby chłodzić sam zasilacz. 

Cholera, w czasach Pentium II wszystko było o wiele prostsze  :Wink:  Nie było tej całej setki zależności...

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Muszę kupić jakiś prosty potencjometr.

 

Lepiej ku dobry 2,4 calowy wiatrak co to się kręci 2000 rpm/min i nie kosztuje 5zł (po tyle na balicach chodzą) tylko ze 70zł.

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Mam jakiś lepszy zasilacz (350W), tyle że z b. małym i cichym wiatrakiem, który służy chyba tylko do tego, żeby chłodzić sam zasilacz.

 

 :Shocked:  a widziałeś kiedyś wiatrak w zasilaczu co to by miał coś innego chłodzić niż sam zasilacz? On napewno jest obliczony na sam zasilacz, i tak jest to zrobione żeby tylko jego chłodizł.

Ten wiatrak co to go masz z tyłu kompa pod zasilaczem to wydmuchuje czy wdmuchuje powietrze?

----------

## mdk

Wydmuchuje. Na ~3500 obrotach wg. biosu. Obudowa to Enlight, miditower.

----------

## Strus

Jak wydmuchuje to jest OK, może pomyśl nad chłodzeniem wodnym, albo tylko samymi radiatorami. Zelman takie cuda robi, że wiatrak nie potrzebny. Wtedy będziesz miał cichutko.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mdk

Zrobiłem jak sugerowałeś - cichy wiatrak + przy okazji wymieniłem wiatrak na nforce'cie na radiator. Jest cicho. Najgłośniejszym elementem jest dysk... a raczej nie sam dysk, tylko jego rezonans (cokolwiek) z obudową/ściankami obudowy. Hmm... może przy następnej wypłacie sobie to zafunduje. Temperatura ~38C, przy kompilacji całego Gnome'a doszła do 56C. Chyba taki już urok tego procesora.

Przy okazji testów/rekompilacji Gentoo wyszło, że jeden bank RAM'u był uszkodzony...   :Evil or Very Mad:  Wiedziałem, że ten Reiser nie mógł tak po prostu paść sam z siebie! Paranoja... po wymianie nvidia działa mi stabilnie bez noapic i acpioff. Aż się dziwię, jak z uszkodzonym ramem mógł mi system przez miesiąc w miarę stabilnie działać...

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Hmm... może przy następnej wypłacie sobie to zafunduje.

 

W którymś CHIPie był test takich wynalazków i sprawdzały się nieźle. Wdziałem gdzieś specjalnie z konstruowaną obudowę, taką super cichą, ale kosztowała chyba ze tysiąc złotych   :Smile: 

----------

